# La 'u' del francese



## ericzumba

Ciao,

Sto imparando il francese ed oggi è stata la mia prima lezione :]

Doppo il professore esser andato via, mi è rimasto un piccolo dubbio.

Come si pronuncia la 'u', come per esempio nella parola 'quand'?

Ho capito che sarebbe pronunciato piú o meno come un 'iu', essendo la 'i' abbastanza breve. È cosi?

Mi dispiace qualche errore d'italiano. 

Grazie mille!

Vi abraccio.

Eric


----------



## Agró

La 'u' nella parola 'quand' è muta, cioè non si pronuncia: [kɑ̃]


----------



## ericzumba

Oui, Agró.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## laurentius87

ericzumba said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Sto imparando il francese ed oggi è stata la mia prima lezione :]
> 
> Doppo il professore esser andato via, mi è rimasto un piccolo dubbio.
> 
> Come si pronuncia la 'u', come per esempio nella parola 'quand'?
> 
> Ho capito che sarebbe pronunciato piú o meno come un 'iu', essendo la 'i' abbastanza breve. È cosi?
> 
> Mi dispiace qualche errore d'italiano.
> 
> Grazie mille!
> 
> Vi abraccio.
> 
> Eric



In quand è muta, invece se ti riferisci a parole come Rép*u*blique, beh, è una cosiddetta vocale turbata. Dovresti riuscire a pronunciarla dicendo una "i" e nel contempo arrotondando molto le labbra come se dovessi dire una "o" o una "u".

E' un tratto fonetico che in genere gli italiani del Nord riescono a padroneggiare bene e quelli del Centro-Sud molto meno, per ragioni di vicinanza con i dialetti gallo-italici.


----------



## Ostaire

_"dicendo una "i" e nel contempo arrotondando molto le labbra come se dovessi dire una "o" o una "u"."_

– Ancora meglio: arrotondare le labbra come per fischiare!


----------



## One1

laurentius87 said:


> In quand è muta, invece se ti riferisci a parole come Rép*u*blique, beh, è una cosiddetta vocale turbata. Dovresti riuscire a pronunciarla dicendo una "i" e nel contempo arrotondando molto le labbra come se dovessi dire una "o" o una "u".
> 
> E' un tratto fonetico che in genere gli italiani del Nord riescono a padroneggiare bene e quelli del Centro-Sud molto meno, per ragioni di vicinanza con i dialetti gallo-italici.



Ci sono anche i gallo italici di Sicilia e Basilicata:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetti_gallo-italici_di_Sicilia
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetti_gallo-italici_di_Basilicata


----------



## ericzumba

Vi ringrazio, ragazzi, siete bravi.

Proverò dire la 'u' quasi per fischiare, come ha consigliato Ostaire ;]


----------



## aletheya

ericzumba, non so se preferisci la spiegazione scritta, ad ogni modo un'altra soluzione è quella di sentire direttamente la pronuncia su uno dei molti dizionari online che la offrono. Per esempio qui http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/quand


----------

